# I'll just leave this right here.



## Chris (Dec 2, 2013)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOk0vOup4yA[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 2, 2013)

And she sat through the whole thing with a straight face, unbelievable...can you say "Ripped a new one"?


----------



## havasu (Dec 2, 2013)

Why doesn't the POTUS just admit he failed miserably, and crawl back under the rock he came from?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 2, 2013)

Are you kidding, O admitting he screwed up...ain't gonna happen. This whole health care fiasco is beyond belief, Hope everyone loves it when we find out the true cost...


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2013)

They know damn well what they are doing, this is all about striping our rights in ways that we give it to them without knowing. If we weren't such damn lazy Americans things like this wouldn't or couldn't happen. We are a nation of idiots that don't want to do anything for ourselves, we would rather get a free dime than work for a buck.

Here in CA we have a bunch of new adds on TV about all these different new health care companies which are all Ocare in disguise.

It's really sad to see where this country has been headed and I try to remind people that this is our country and we can change it if we really want to but I guess I just sound like a crazy person.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 2, 2013)

It's sad Chris, but you are right.


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2013)

But god dammit I love this country!


----------



## havasu (Dec 2, 2013)

Chris said:


> But god dammit I love this country!





You and every other illegal alien who comes over for free healthcare, free food, free driver's licenses, no taxes, etc.


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2013)

Did you just call me an illegal alien?


----------



## havasu (Dec 3, 2013)

Re-reading, I can see what you thought this. I was referring to folks who say that love this country. 

This guy is really scaring me. Now that his healthcare has been forced down our throats, he is currently working on eliminating ammunition manufacturing as a way to circumvent our Second Amendment. Wake up Americans!


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 3, 2013)

And you wonder how they are accomplishing that...lead production has all but ceased in this country. There is only one facility that produces lead. We use to use a lot of lead in roofing. Lead sheets, lead coated copper, lead plumbing boots are hard to get if available at all. The most common material for bullets is...lead.


----------



## havasu (Dec 3, 2013)

Yeppers. 

http://www.thenewamerican.com/usnew...melting-plant-to-impact-ammunition-production


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2013)

One can't even shoot himself any more.


----------

